# Kernel Bug - Stack trace

## gentleguy

Hi,

While booting the system, i am getting the below message.  Sound is not working though.

[   13.497823] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input10

[   13.508673] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000012

[   13.509527] IP: [<ffffffffa00063b2>] sys_get_curr_temp+0x22/0x60 [x86_pkg_temp_thermal]

[   13.510388] PGD 0 

[   13.511233] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

[   13.512080] Modules linked in: x86_pkg_temp_thermal(+) snd_pcsp

[   13.512941] CPU: 3 PID: 2080 Comm: systemd-udevd Not tainted 3.16.5-gentoo #2

[   13.513797] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Inspiron N5110/0j2ww8, BIOS A10 03/22/2012

[   13.514662] task: ffff880129f669c0 ti: ffff8800c35bc000 task.ti: ffff8800c35bc000

[   13.515541] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00063b2>]  [<ffffffffa00063b2>] sys_get_curr_temp+0x22/0x60 [x86_pkg_temp_thermal]

[   13.516459] RSP: 0018:ffff8800c35bfbd0  EFLAGS: 00010282

[   13.517368] RAX: ffffffffa0006be0 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: ffff8800c35bfbd4

[   13.518297] RDX: ffff8800c35bfbd0 RSI: 00000000000001b1 RDI: ffff8800c5316800

[   13.519229] RBP: ffff8800c35bfbe8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[   13.520162] R10: ffffffff813f6c60 R11: ffffea0004a91200 R12: ffff8800c35bfc30

[   13.521243] R13: ffff8800c35bfc30 R14: ffff8800c5316800 R15: 0000000000000000

[   13.522198] FS:  00007f3bae2097c0(0000) GS:ffff88012fb80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   13.523160] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[   13.524116] CR2: 0000000000000012 CR3: 00000000c3537000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[   13.525070] Stack:

[   13.526022]  ffffffff819eac01 ffff8800c5316800 ffff8800c5316a80 ffff8800c35bfc18

[   13.526999]  ffffffff81713d65 ffff8800c5316818 0000000000000002 ffff8800c5316800

[   13.527958]  ffffffffa0006b80 ffff8800c35bfc48 ffffffff81714f75 ffff8800c35bfc48

[   13.528915] Call Trace:

[   13.529855]  [<ffffffff819eac01>] ? mutex_lock+0x11/0x32

[   13.530800]  [<ffffffff81713d65>] thermal_zone_get_temp+0x55/0x80

[   13.531746]  [<ffffffff81714f75>] thermal_zone_device_update+0x25/0xb0

[   13.532687]  [<ffffffff81716483>] thermal_zone_device_register+0x7b3/0x8c0

[   13.533630]  [<ffffffffa0006909>] get_core_online+0x299/0x350 [x86_pkg_temp_thermal]

[   13.534579]  [<ffffffffa0009000>] ? 0xffffffffa0008fff

[   13.535531]  [<ffffffffa000906d>] pkg_temp_thermal_init+0x6d/0x157 [x86_pkg_temp_thermal]

[   13.536499]  [<ffffffff810002d4>] do_one_initcall+0x84/0x1b0

[   13.537463]  [<ffffffff8113c042>] ? __vunmap+0xb2/0x100

[   13.538434]  [<ffffffff810b51bd>] load_module+0x1b6d/0x21c0

[   13.539402]  [<ffffffff810b1e50>] ? show_initstate+0x50/0x50

[   13.540367]  [<ffffffff81157481>] ? vfs_read+0x101/0x190

[   13.541322]  [<ffffffff810b5956>] SyS_finit_module+0x86/0x90

[   13.542272]  [<ffffffff819ec3d2>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[   13.543204] Code: 66 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 55 48 89 e5 41 54 49 89 f4 48 8d 55 e8 48 8d 4d ec be b1 01 00 00 53 48 83 ec 08 48 8b 9f d8 02 00 00 <0f> b7 7b 12 e8 f5 50 41 e1 8b 55 e8 b8 ea ff ff ff 85 d2 79 19 

[   13.545642] RIP  [<ffffffffa00063b2>] sys_get_curr_temp+0x22/0x60 [x86_pkg_temp_thermal]

[   13.546698]  RSP <ffff8800c35bfbd0>

[   13.547735] CR2: 0000000000000012

[   13.548772] ---[ end trace cea687e4a76b5464 ]---

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

This is kind of unexpected. It looks like systemd is looking at temperature (why?) and the temperature reading code in the kernel is puking (regardless if systemd-udev is or isn't).

Is this repeatable?

May need to file a kernel bug... and don't compile CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL into your kernel (or don't load the module) in the meantime.

Also make sure ACPI is enabled... though it may be unrelated or not..

----------

## gentleguy

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> This is kind of unexpected. It looks like systemd is looking at temperature (why?) and the temperature reading code in the kernel is puking (regardless if systemd-udev is or isn't).
> 
> Is this repeatable?
> 
> May need to file a kernel bug... and don't compile CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL into your kernel (or don't load the module) in the meantime.
> ...

 

Yes, This was recurring at every boot,  Initially i had this compiled into the kernel manually and now i recompiled it as a module with "genkernel" and this problem no longer exists.

Btw, I have ACPI support enabled.

Thanks

------------------

----------

## WGH

I'm having the same issue with my ThinkPad T440.

----------

